# OpenOffice 2 wieso mit Gnome?

## 7maestro7

Moin,

ich hab mir mal gedacht testen wir doch mal das neu OO.

weiß jmd wieso OpenOffice eine gnome Abhängigkeit? Trotz USE="-gnome +kde" will OO unbedingt gnome-base Sachen drauf hauen... *tststs*

Mal was anderes. Lohnt sich das ganze überhaupt?

Ciao mAeStRo

----------

## beejay

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mir mal gedacht testen wir doch mal das neu OO.
> 
> weiß jmd wieso OpenOffice eine gnome Abhängigkeit? Trotz USE="-gnome +kde" will OO unbedingt gnome-base Sachen drauf hauen... *tststs*
> ...

 

Vermutlich deshalb wel OpenOffice mehr oder weniger aus StarOffice hervorgeht und Sun (z.B. via Sun Java Desktop System) auf Gnome setzt.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

sicher das die gnome pakete nicht woanders herkommen?

mach mal emerge -puvDt world

hab kurz ins ebuild geschaut und das hat ohne die gnome oder eds useflag keine gnome-abhaengigkeiten.

ganz unabhaengig davon: nimm doch openoffice-bin

----------

## 7maestro7

 *kil wrote:*   

> sicher das die gnome pakete nicht woanders herkommen?
> 
> mach mal emerge -puvDt world
> 
> hab kurz ins ebuild geschaut und das hat ohne die gnome oder eds useflag keine gnome-abhaengigkeiten.
> ...

 

bist du dir sicher, dass du auch im aktuellen ebuild von OO2 nachgeschaut hast? Dafür hab ich auch noch gar nicht nach nem bin geguckt. Aber die gnome Abhängigkeiten kommen sonst nirgends her.

[quote=beejay]Vermutlich deshalb wel OpenOffice mehr oder weniger aus StarOffice hervorgeht und Sun (z.B. via Sun Java Desktop System) auf Gnome setzt.[/quote]dann stellt sich mir aber die Frag: Wieso dann nicht schon OO1 diese Abhängigkeiten hatte.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

>  *kil wrote:*   sicher das die gnome pakete nicht woanders herkommen?
> 
> mach mal emerge -puvDt world
> 
> hab kurz ins ebuild geschaut und das hat ohne die gnome oder eds useflag keine gnome-abhaengigkeiten.
> ...

 

in app-office/openoffice/openoffice-2.0.0.ebuild, hab heute morgen um 10 zum letzten mal gesynct

du hast die eds flag auch nicht gesetzt?

----------

## 7maestro7

```
# emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.3-r1  -debug -doc +ssl -static 349 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.10.1  -debug -doc -static 1,326 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1  -debug -doc 310 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.10.2  +X -debug -doc -static 539 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  -debug 829 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.10.1-r2  -debug -doc -gnutls -hal -howl +ipv6 +samba +ssl 1,860 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.10.1-r1  -debug -doc -esd -static 1,198 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.1  +X -debug -doc -static 863 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.3  -debug -static 364 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.10.1  -debug -doc +jpeg -static 1,665 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.8  30 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.10.1  -debug 2,918 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5  -accessibility -debug -static 466 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.10.2  -accessibility -debug 2,503 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.4.1-r2  1,293 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.9.2-r2  4,623 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.2.3  -debug -doc +ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -mozilla -nntp +ssl 13,821 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.35  146 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.14  107 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.0  +curl +eds -gnome -java +kde -ldap -mozilla -nas +xml2 +zlib 210,589 kB

Total size of downloads: 245,810 kB

```

und ohne eds flag....

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv openoffice
> 
> ...

 

also ich lese da ein +eds  :Wink: 

----------

## 7maestro7

 *kil wrote:*   

> du hast die eds flag auch nicht gesetzt?

 

Nö:

```
USE="xine mysql svg wxwindows nptl kde X arts -3dfx 3dnow -Xaw3d -a52 -aac -aim alsa apm arts avi bash-completition cdb cdr dvd -db2 -dvb emacs dvdread ffmpeg -gnome gtk2 -jabber mmx mp3 mpeg ogg pic -msn -pcmcia -pda qt samba tetex -voodoo3 vorbis x86"

```

sieht so aus als ob OO2 das halt nun mal mit sich bringt.... Ich mag aber keine gnome-libs auf meiner Box haben... Mennnooo... jetzt bin ich einfach mal beleidigt....

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

>  *kil wrote:*   du hast die eds flag auch nicht gesetzt? 
> 
> Nö:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das heisst ja nicht dass ein anderes flag eds nicht impliziert.

schau doch oben was du geschrieben hast

```
[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.0  +curl +eds -gnome -java +kde -ldap -mozilla -nas +xml2 +zlib 210,589 kB 
```

 :Exclamation: 

wenn du eds nicht willst schreib halt ein -eds in deine use flags

----------

## SinoTech

Jo, manche Flags sind per default gesetzt. Wenn du so einen nicht willst, musst du ihn expliziet in deiner make.conf herausnehmen (beispielsweise "-eds")

Wenn du ausserdem bei einem "emerge -pv" den "-t" switch setzt (also "emerge -vpt"), siehst du besser welches Paket die Abhängigkeiten mit sich bringt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## 7maestro7

axo eds=evolution data server... daher Gnome... wieder mal was gelernt... dann lassen wir das hiermit mal bewenden...

----------

## l3u

Blöde Frage: Was ist der Evolution data server? Brauch ich (als KDE-Nutzer) das? Bringt das was? Ansonsten könnt man ja den ganzen Gnome-Kram weglassen ...

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Blöde Frage: Was ist der Evolution data server? Brauch ich (als KDE-Nutzer) das? Bringt das was? Ansonsten könnt man ja den ganzen Gnome-Kram weglassen ...

 

Braucht du nicht, ausser du willst evolution benutzen...

----------

## a.forlorn

Jo, hab auf -esd gesetzt. Ging dann alles ohne gnome dependencies.  :Wink:  Hat nur ein wenig gedauert.

```
genlop -t openoffice

* app-office/openoffice

Sat Oct 22 06:41:49 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

merge time: 6 hours, 21 minutes and 26 seconds.
```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ähm... Hier mal eine ganz dumme Frage:

*.odt und

*.ott

sind die Open Document Formate, oder?

Und noch eine ganz dumme Frage (Das Problem scheinen mehrere Leute zu haben):

Warum funktionieren die beiden oben genannten Formate nicht in meinem OpenOffice2 (kein openoffice-bin)?

Wenn ich unter diesen Formaten abspeichern will, rückt der Datei-Speichern-Dialog etwas nach unten, aber sonst passiert nix...

Das gleiche auch bei *.sxt, *.stw, *.txt, *.html und *.xml...

Also eigentlich funktionieren NUR:

DOCBOOK XML, RTF und die ganzen MS-DOC-Versionen  :Sad: 

Ach ja... Und unter den Optionen kann ich auch keine Java-JRE auswählen...

----------

## chrib

Ich habe das gerade einmal ausprobiert, und das Speichern im odt-Format funktioniert einwandfrei.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Ich habe das gerade einmal ausprobiert, und das Speichern im odt-Format funktioniert einwandfrei.

 

Jo, bei mir auch problemlos.

----------

## chodo

Nehmt doch einfach openoffice-bin. Openoffice ist zwar (seit einiger Zeit) FOSS, aber eben nicht zum selberkompilieren programmiert.

----------

## l3u

... und es bringt auch net viel ... und außerdem checkt das bin-build von OOo 2 endlich auch, wenn man LINGUAS="de" in der /etc/make.conf gesetzt hat und installiert ein deutsches Language Pack.

Ich hab jetzt auch das bin-build installiert, weil ich das mit dem evolution-Kram nicht gechet hatte, als ich's kompiliert habe, und die ganzen Gnome-Bibliotheken weghaben wollte. Aber auch NOCHMAL 20 Stunden kompilieren und warten hatte ich WIRKLICH keinen Bock ;-) Wie gesgt: openoffice-bin-2.0.0 geht einwandfrei!

----------

## chodo

Mich hat allerdings irritiert, das openoffice-bin-2.0.0 in Wahrheit nur der RC2 ist...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *chodo wrote:*   

> Mich hat allerdings irritiert, das openoffice-bin-2.0.0 in Wahrheit nur der RC2 ist...

 

Du meinst RC3!  :Wink: 

Da danach keine Bugs mehr gefunden wurden, wurde der RC3 kurzerhand zur Final erklärt...

Nun ja... Aber RC heißt ja auch "Release Candidate"...

So... Ich habe nun auch openoffice-bin installiert...  :Smile: 

----------

## chodo

Nö, meine ich nicht. Zitat:

 *openoffice-2.0.0.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> MY_PV="${PV}rc2"
> ...

 Für Die Final müsste es so heißen:

 *openoffice-2.0.0-r1.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> MY_PV="${PV}rc3"
> ...

 

----------

